# Bucks Prediction



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think if the Bucks don't make any moves and keep the team they have now, they would probably be a 4th or 5th seed...If they trade Mason and add S. Williams that will automatically make them no lower than a 3rd seed....


----------



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

Scott Williams signed with the Suns yesterday. Damn, we lost out on a key piece to the finals, lol.


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yes he did...I think the Bucks are going to stuck with the same roster they had last year....If that's the case they should bench Mason and start Hasilip....


----------



## Baron (Jul 15, 2002)

Starting Haislip would be very stupid unless it was for 5 Darvin Ham energy minutes. He's still very very raw and as much as I dislike Mason, he's better than Haislip is right now.


----------



## dirty bruce (Jul 19, 2002)

Haislip = Mark Strickland


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

*Why not..*

why not start thomas at the 3 and put robinson at the 4.. thomas can put up points and boards and maybe hell step up with the extended minutes.. robinson has enuff strength to play in the post and quickness to get his shot off easily against other pfs..

if the bucks were to stick with their lineup and not do the afforementioned idea id rather have them start haislip over mason..
im sure haislip's numbers would be just as good, if not better then what masons were last year...
9 and 7 is not a good line for a starting pf..some backups in the L have a better line then what mason had last year..


----------



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *dirty bruce *
> Haislip = Mark Strickland


Whoa....thats kind of harsh dont you think? :upset:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Samir87 *
> 
> 
> Whoa....thats kind of harsh dont you think? :upset:


I agree with samir87. 

Hopefully, he'll get enough PT for us to make a reasonable judgment about Haislip and his game or lack thereof.


----------

